# I Fired Internet Explorer Today...



## bookslover (Sep 28, 2011)

...and made the switch to Firefox. I'm impressed so far. It seems to be a little faster than IE was.

Does anyone else like it? Are there problems with it?


----------



## Kim G (Sep 28, 2011)

My husband has always used Firefox instead of IE. We had a little problem with it combined with a certain internet filter, but when we switched filters, the problem went away. I think my husband uses Google Chrome now, but I know he always liked Firefox.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 28, 2011)

I fired IE years ago. We've used Firefox for years on the PC. I use Safari and Firefox on my Mac.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to 2002, Richard. ;-)

Seriously, though... congrats on dumping IE. The web is a better place without it. You might want to check out Chrome as well, before you get too attached to Firefox.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 28, 2011)

My Wife and I prefer Opera to all other browsers we have used. Very impressive speed, Nice customizable start tab with Speed Dial live thumbnails of top favorite pages, integrated IM, Secure Badge, Widget Extensions, Awesome Mouse Gestures for rapid mouse browsing(example on a laptop running the thumb from right to left click sends browser back a page, reverse is forward, like flipping a book page,) Not only Tabbed browsing but Stacked Tabbed Browsing, Auto Translation function, Turbo compression function, and built in zoom bar.

I also prefer Chrome to IE. When Traveling I will often bring a portable version of Chrome on a thumb drive. Portable apps are handy as they do not need to be installed. Instead they are unpacked into a single folder such as a portable drive. No registry monkey business there.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 28, 2011)

I use Startpage.com. It's privately owned and doesn't record your IP address when you search.


----------



## black_rose (Sep 28, 2011)

I never liked IE. My whole family (minus mom - the less tech savvy one) switched over to firefox. Eventually, some of the family went on to use Flock, but I use Chrome. Everything else just seems too bulky to me (especially on a widescreen laptop).


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 28, 2011)

JBaldwin said:


> I use Startpage.com. It's privately owned and doesn't record your IP address when you search.


Startpage.com is not an internet "Browser." It is a Search Engine. And a rather nice one at that.

The browser is the graphical user interface "program" you use to access the internet.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 28, 2011)

I like Chrome better than Firefox... Especially with the takeover of google!!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> I like Chrome better than Firefox... Especially with the takeover of google!!!


I've given up on Chrome. It has gotten really bloated, and the latest tests have it as the _slowest_ of browsers, behind even IE. Firefox 7 is much faster and improved.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 28, 2011)

get adblock plus (this helps too with unnecessary advertisements...usually)


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 28, 2011)

Firefox is great. I use Chrome too for certain things, but am still sticking with Firefox in the main. IE always takes forever to open.

Every browser has problems. For one thing, there are always certain websites which won't work on certain browsers.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2011)

I primarily use Chrome but variously use both Firefox and IE. In some cases, like Outlook Web Access, IE is the only browser that will fully support all the features. I also like to use multiple browsers because I'll have different Google accounts loaded in IE than Chrome and don't want to switch Google accounts from within the browser but keep both up.


----------



## Michael (Sep 29, 2011)

Chrome!!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Sep 29, 2011)

I was always trying to get those blasted things off my IE and then I saw the girl friend had chrome, tried it out, and loved it. It is much less crowded.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like I made a good choice. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 29, 2011)

I use Safari. However, Firefox is my backup. I have found that several government sites were Mac unfriendly, and using Firefox fixed my problems.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> I use Safari. However, Firefox is my backup. I have found that several government sites were Mac unfriendly, and using Firefox fixed my problems.



Never been a fan of Safari. It's better than IE, but is definitely 3rd on my list behind Firefox and Chrome (even on a Mac)


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Welcome to 2002, Richard. ;-)
> 
> Seriously, though... congrats on dumping IE. The web is a better place without it. You might want to check out Chrome as well, before you get too attached to Firefox.



Yes, I was going to say that some of us made that switch almost a decade ago! But it's never too late to repent! 

I think IE has gotten a lot better with the past two versions, expecially IE 9. But it still lags considerably behind some of its competitors.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




Pilgrim Standard said:


> My Wife and I prefer Opera to all other browsers we have used. Very impressive speed, Nice customizable start tab with Speed Dial live thumbnails of top favorite pages, integrated IM, Secure Badge, Widget Extensions, Awesome Mouse Gestures for rapid mouse browsing(example on a laptop running the thumb from right to left click sends browser back a page, reverse is forward, like flipping a book page,) Not only Tabbed browsing but Stacked Tabbed Browsing, Auto Translation function, Turbo compression function, and built in zoom bar.
> 
> I also prefer Chrome to IE. When Traveling I will often bring a portable version of Chrome on a thumb drive. Portable apps are handy as they do not need to be installed. Instead they are unpacked into a single folder such as a portable drive. No registry monkey business there.



I'm a long time Opera fan too. The news reader is top notch as well. But unless something has changed within the past year, you still occasionally find pages that don't render properly in Opera. With the plethora of other options out there and the improvement of Firefox, I don't use Opera as my #1 anymore. I used to use it when I had an obsolete machine a few years ago.

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




fredtgreco said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Chrome better than Firefox... Especially with the takeover of google!!!
> ...



I agree, although I never used Chrome as my #1. In addition to the above, it seems sometimes that there is a plugin or something needed and I'm too lazy to try to figure it out! 

Some previous versions of Firefox were unstable and were horrible memory hogs, but Firefox 7 seems to be much improved.


----------

